# ترنيمة انا بيكى بتشفع وبقلبى بدعوكى للشماس بولس ملاك اللى بتتذاع على قناة اغابى



## لولو012 (20 يوليو 2007)

ادى يا جماعة ترنيمة انا بيكى بتشفع وبقلبى بدعوكى للشماس بولس ملاك اللى بتتذاع على قناة اغابى وموش هاتلاقوها فى اى حتة الا هنا وبس ترنيمة جبارة بجد
http://christianism.us/audio/search.php?do=list.tracks&col=al_id&val=625


----------



## the servant (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة انا بيكى بتشفع وبقلبى بدعوكى للشماس بولس ملاك اللى بتتذاع على قنا*

شكرااا اخي العزيز جاري التحميل وشكرا لتعبك ربنا يعوضك


----------



## peter88 (21 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة انا بيكى بتشفع وبقلبى بدعوكى للشماس بولس ملاك اللى بتتذاع على قنا*

*مرسي لولو
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## مارك ملاك (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة انا بيكى بتشفع وبقلبى بدعوكى للشماس بولس ملاك اللى بتتذاع على قنا*

ترنيمة انا بيكى بتشفع من احلى الترانيم الى بسمعها بحث ان العدرا ويايا وياريت ترانيم لبولس ملاك:yaka:


----------



## dnfy (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة انا بيكى بتشفع وبقلبى بدعوكى للشماس بولس ملاك اللى بتتذاع على قنا*

انا مش عارفة ازاي احمل الترانيم لما ادخل المواقع اللى بتحملو فيها الترانيم يا ريت حد يقولي


----------



## نبيل صابر2006 (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة انا بيكى بتشفع وبقلبى بدعوكى للشماس بولس ملاك اللى بتتذاع على قنا*

لولو شكرا علي تعبكم بس الموقع مش شغال ياريت لو ممكن ترفع الترنيمه تاني دي ترنيمه جميله فعلا    وربنا يعوضكم


----------



## taxi30 (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة انا بيكى بتشفع وبقلبى بدعوكى للشماس بولس ملاك اللى بتتذاع على قنا*

على فكرة اللينك مش شغال :close_tem


----------



## marina16 (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة انا بيكى بتشفع وبقلبى بدعوكى للشماس بولس ملاك اللى بتتذاع على قنا*

شكرا لتعبكم بس الموقع مش شغال يلريت الترنيمه دى جميله جدا


----------



## megaman (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة انا بيكى بتشفع وبقلبى بدعوكى للشماس بولس ملاك اللى بتتذاع على قنا*

thanksssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## rammrommm (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة انا بيكى بتشفع وبقلبى بدعوكى للشماس بولس ملاك اللى بتتذاع على قنا*

*الرابط فيه مشكلة ياريت تنقليه على رابط تانى*


----------



## RAMZEEE (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة انا بيكى بتشفع وبقلبى بدعوكى للشماس بولس ملاك اللى بتتذاع على قنا*

خساره
رابط ما اشتغل معاايا


----------



## sameh2007 (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة انا بيكى بتشفع وبقلبى بدعوكى للشماس بولس ملاك اللى بتتذاع على قنا*

الف شكرا وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم معى


----------



## sameh2007 (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة انا بيكى بتشفع وبقلبى بدعوكى للشماس بولس ملاك اللى بتتذاع على قنا*

الف ميلون شكرا على دخولى معكم وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## sameh2007 (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة انا بيكى بتشفع وبقلبى بدعوكى للشماس بولس ملاك اللى بتتذاع على قنا*

شكرا جداربنا يكون معكم


----------



## نشات جيد (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة انا بيكى بتشفع وبقلبى بدعوكى للشماس بولس ملاك اللى بتتذاع على قنا*

ربنا  معكم


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة انا بيكى بتشفع وبقلبى بدعوكى للشماس بولس ملاك اللى بتتذاع على قنا*

الرابط مش شغال

بس ميرسى على الترنيمة يا لولو​


----------



## christin (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة انا بيكى بتشفع وبقلبى بدعوكى للشماس بولس ملاك اللى بتتذاع على قنا*

*ميرسي علي تعبك
بس الرابط مش شغال*


----------



## mk1611 (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة انا بيكى بتشفع وبقلبى بدعوكى للشماس بولس ملاك اللى بتتذاع على قنا*

ميرسي علي تعبك
بس الرابط مش شغال


----------



## اميل سامى (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة انا بيكى بتشفع وبقلبى بدعوكى للشماس بولس ملاك اللى بتتذاع على قنا*

ترانيم للبابا كيرلس السادس
==================


Hymn 1



Hymn 2



Hymn 3



Hymn 4


Hymn 5


Hymn 6


Hymn 7


--------------------



الرب لى راعى فلا يعوزنى شىء


----------



## نشات جيد (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة انا بيكى بتشفع وبقلبى بدعوكى للشماس بولس ملاك اللى بتتذاع على قنا*

ربنا  معكم   ربنا  يبارك


----------



## mimomaher (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة انا بيكى بتشفع وبقلبى بدعوكى للشماس بولس ملاك اللى بتتذاع على قناة اغابى*

thank you


----------



## مايكل كراس (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة انا بيكى بتشفع وبقلبى بدعوكى للشماس بولس ملاك اللى بتتذاع على قناة اغابى*

مش حلو اللينك مش شغال ياريت يتصلح:ranting::beee:


----------



## mk1611 (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة انا بيكى بتشفع وبقلبى بدعوكى للشماس بولس ملاك اللى بتتذاع على قناة اغابى*

شكرا لتعبك ربنا يعوضك


----------



## ghg_asrf (20 مايو 2008)

شكرا يا اخى على الترنيمة الجميلة دية


----------



## ayman adwar (6 يوليو 2008)

الرابط فيه مشكلة ياريت تنقليه على رابط تانى


----------



## ayman adwar (6 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لتعبكم بس الموقع مش شغال يلريت الترنيمه دى جميله جدا


----------



## ayman adwar (6 يوليو 2008)

على فكرة اللينك مش شغال


----------



## ayman adwar (6 يوليو 2008)

مش حلو اللينك مش شغال ياريت يتصلح


----------



## sosana (6 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة انا بيكى بتشفع وبقلبى بدعوكى للشماس بولس ملاك اللى بتتذاع على قناة اغابى*

شكرا لولو على الترنيمة و جاري التحميل


----------



## ayman adwar (24 يوليو 2008)

شكرا


----------



## إيهاب ظريف (27 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة انا بيكى بتشفع وبقلبى بدعوكى للشماس بولس ملاك اللى بتتذاع على قناة اغابى*

شكرا علي تعبكم بس اللينك مش شغال


----------



## ayman adwar (28 يوليو 2008)

مرسي لولو
ربنا يباركك


----------



## sabah nada (29 يوليو 2008)

it isnot working


----------



## saad malak (18 أغسطس 2008)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## ayman adwar (18 أغسطس 2008)

شكرااا اخي العزيز جاري التحميل وشكرا لتعبك ربنا يعوضك


----------



## michael33 (20 نوفمبر 2008)

ترنيمه رووووووووووووعه


----------



## pepo_bosss (14 مارس 2009)

اللينك مش شغال خالص


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (14 مارس 2009)

ميرسى يا لولو
اللينك مش شغال


----------



## kalimooo (14 مارس 2009)

مرسي لولو
ربنا يباركك


----------



## saad malak (14 مارس 2009)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ramy9000 (14 مارس 2009)

اتفضلوا اللينك من هنا
​


----------

